# Anyone know of a "instant on" CFL PAR30/BR30



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

*CFL Lamps*

Check out TCPI.com

http://www.tcpi.com/spec-sheets/CFL/InstaBright/2218_44360 Armor InstaBright SS_pub_0001.pdf

http://www.tcpi.com/spec-sheets/CFL/TruStart CFL/47814 TruStart SS_distributed.pdf

Not sure about Par lights.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

LED.

CFL is history. Just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

sparky250 said:


> Looking for a good PAR30/BR30 CFL that is instant on. GE makes one but I've read bad reviews as it doesn't last burns out as fast as a halogen etc.


Yes. it's called LED.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

and yet again we have a new savior for the lighting industry that has not been around long enough to prove the hype:whistling2:


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

papaotis said:


> and yet again we have a new savior for the lighting industry that has not been around long enough to prove the hype:whistling2:


LEDs have been around a while. They've even been used in lighting products before. LED lighting is changing, but it's not exactly some newfangled flash in the pan.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

LEDs are riding the wave of factual evidence of their longevity, without disclosing the fact that the failures that will occur long before an LED can achieve anything close to their useful life will be in the circuit boards and power supplies.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sparky250 said:


> Looking for a good PAR30/BR30 CFL that is instant on. GE makes one but I've read bad reviews as it doesn't last burns out as fast as a halogen etc.


Seriously, finding the right light bulb for a customer is a HUGE time waster. You're going to eventually find the right bulb and then the customer will ask, "Can I get it in a different color?"

Throw in the halogen and tell your customer to go to the light bulb store.


----------

